# VIP 211K clock update



## bcsman (Feb 20, 2010)

We started daylight saving last night and my VIP-211K did not update. I cant see anywhere how to manually change the time. Does anyone have any idae how to add an hour?? Thanks


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

Has to do it on it's own I think. You can try to force a guide update see if that does it or the old unplug plug back in reset.


----------



## bcsman (Feb 20, 2010)

Guess I posted too fast, it has now updated. Thought it would have done it last night but everything AOK now. John W thanks for the reply.....


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The EPG data had a time-jump from 1:59am to 3:00am... so no 2:00am block existed... and my receiver (at least the one that was on) did exactly that... rolled from 1:59 to 3:00am. That's how it is supposed to work. IF your 211 didn't do that, it was probably about to freak out on something else anyway and needed a reset or something.

I've had lots of timer issues (haven't checked yet today) over the years during the time-change... but never once had a receiver not change the time correctly at 2:00am.


----------

